# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Jazz tunes same changes

## montana

Let's build a list of tunes with the same chord progressions. I know lots of tunes have changes similar to a blues progression or 'I've got rhythm'. Not a real jazz guy but this would help playing backup at a jam.

----------


## montana

Example: 'Stray Cat Strut' 'Fever' 'Hit the Road Jack' are similar.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Hmm.. Kind of a broad question, especially given how common the ii-V-i progression is in jazz.

----------


## montana

I got rhythm = theme from flintstones

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Keep going:
Allen's Alley (AKA Wee), Denzil Best 
Almost, David Baker 
Anthropology (AKA Thrivin' From a Riff), Parker/Gillespie 
Apple Honey, Woody Herman 
Bop Kick, Nat Cole 
Boppin' a Riff, Sonny Stitt 
Brown Gold, Art Pepper 
Bud's Bubble, Bud Powell 
Call the Police, Nat Cole 
Calling Dr. Jazz, Eddie "Lockjaw" Davis 
Celerity, Charlie Parker 
Chant of the Groove, Coleman Hawkins 
Chasin' the Bird, Cheers, & Constellation, Charlie Parker 
Coolie Rini, Howard McGhee 
Coppin' the Bop, J.J. Johnson 
Cottontail, Duke Ellington 
Delerium, Tadd Dameron 
Dexter's Deck, Dexter Gordon 
Dexterity , Charlie Parker 
Don't Be That Way, Edgar Sampson 
Dorothy, Howard McGhee 
The Duel, Dexter Gordon 
Eb Pob, Fats Navarro/Leo Parker 
Fat Girl, Fats Navarro 
Father Steps In, Dixon/Randall/Hines/Fox 
Fifty Second Street Theme, Thelonius Monk 
The Flintstones, Hoyt Curtain 
Fox Hunt, J.J. Johnson 
Goin' To Minton's , Fats Navarro 
Good Queen Besd, Duke Ellington 
The Goof and I, Al Cohn 
Hamp's Paws, Hampton Hawes 
Harlem Swing, Nat Cole 
Hollerin' and Screamin', Eddie Davis 
I'm an Errand Boy for Rhythm, Nat Cole 
In Walked Horac, Jay Jay, & Jaybird, J.J. Johnson 
The Jeep is Jumpin', Duke Ellington 
Jug Handle, Juggernaut, Gene Ammons 
Juggin' Around, Frank Foster 
Jumpin' at the Woodside, Count Basie 
Lemon Drop, George Wallington 
Lester Leaps In, Lester Young 
Lila Mae, Nat Cole 
The Little Man on the White Keys 
Miss Thing, Count Basie 
Moody Speaks (original version), James Moody/Dave Burns 
Moody's Got Rhythm, James Moody 
Moose the Mooche, Charlie Parker 
Mop, Mop, Gaillard/Stewert/Tatum 
Newk's Fadeway, No Moe, Sonny Rollins 
Northwest Passage, Herman/Jackson/Burns 
O Go Mo, Oleo, Sonny Rollins 
On the Scene, Gillespie/Fuller/Roberts 
One Bass Hit, Opp-Bop-Sha-Bam, An Oscar for Treadwell, Dizzy Gillespie 
Ow, Charlie Greenlea 
Passport, Charlie Parker 
Pogo Stick Bounce, Eden Ahbez 
Raid the Joint, Erskine Hawkins 
Red Cross, Charlie Parker 
Rhythm in a Riff, Billy Eckstine 
Rhythm Sam, Nat Cole 
Rhythm-a-ning, Thelonius Monk 
Salt Peanuts, Dizzy Gillespie 
Seven Come Eleven, Charlie Christian 
Shag, Sidney Bechet 
Shaw Nuff, Dizzy Gillespie 
Shoo Shoo Baby, Phil Moore 
Solid Potato Salad, DePaul/Prince/Raye 
Sonnyside,Sonny Stitt 
Squatty Roo, Johnny Hodges 
Stay On It, Tadd Dameron 
Steeplechase, Charlie Parker 
Straighten Up and Fly Right, Nat Cole 
The Street Beat, C. Thompson/ Robert Mellin 
Strictly Confidential., Bud Powell 
Swedish Schnapps, Charlie Shavers 
Swing Spring, J.J. Johnson 
Swingin' With Diane, Art Pepper 
Syntax, J.J. Johnson 
Ta-de-ah, Nat Cole 
The Theme, Miles Davis 
Tiptoe, Thad Jones 
Turnpike, J.J. Johnson 
Wail, Webb City, Bud Powell 
Wee (AKA Allen's Alley) , Dizzy Gillespie 
Who's Who, Art Farmer 
Wire Brush Stomp, Gene Krupa 
XYZ, Budd Johnson 
Yeah Man. J. Russel Robinson

----------

Dale Ludewig, 

DavidKOS, 

John MacPhee, 

Rick Jones

----------


## montana

Wow! Thanks Ted.

----------


## StuartE

There are also "contrafacts" for other tunes besides "I Got Rhythm," but it is the most common, unless you want to count the blues.

This also might be helpful:  10 common jazz progressions 

And if that is not enough, there is a  very extensive list of progressions and tonal shifts from Ralph Patt.

----------


## DavidKOS

Great list!

"Dizzy Atmosphere" is another tune based on rhythm changes....other tunes that have had parts of them used again are things like "Whispering" ("Groovin' High"), "How High the Moon" ("Ornithology"), "Honeysuckle Rose", etc. All or parts of those tunes supplied the chord changes to various bebop tunes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_jazz_contrafacts

Some are parts of tunes mixed:

"Scrapple from the Apple" is the A part of "Honeysuckle Rose"

Even in Dixieland there are common tunes with the same or similar chords.....lots of tunes with the "Bill Bailey" changes.

----------


## Will Patton

So you could play a full 4 set evening of music with 1 chord chart!

----------

Rick Jones

----------


## Don Stiernberg

in Seven Come Eleven,in Ab, the bridge starts at G7. Had this been a Rhythm tune, it would go to C7, the dominant III
  Jumpin' at the Woodside is not a Rhythm tune but rather I-I7-IV-II-V..

   Take the A Train is said to have been based on Exactly Like You
   Art Pepper-Straight Life--After You've Gone
   Bird:
       Ko-Ko-Cherokee
       Bird Of Paradise-All the Things
       Donna Lee(possibly written by Miles Davis)-Back Home Again in Indiana
        there's one on Embraceable You also--"Quasimodo"? "Meandering"?
    he also had tunes derived from "S'Wonderful and Just the Way You Look Tonight

     The bridge of Bill Monroe's Rawhide is an I Got Rhythm bridge
         Turkey in the Straw and Roanoke have the same changes

   If we isolate cyclical dominants (circle of fifths, around the horn, bridge of "Rhythm") changes it's interesting also to consider sections of Salty Dog Blues, Alabama Jubilee, Sweet Georgia Brown, and Assanhado. Assanhado starts the dominants at the root! A7-D7-G7-C7-F7-Bb, then a quick E back home to A.

    Django also had Rhythm changes tunes--Babik? Moppin' the Bride? Micro? I need to go listen to be sure..

----------

DavidKOS, 

John Soper, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Rick Jones, 

StuartE

----------


## Don Stiernberg

oh yeah I think Move by Denzil Best, (famous recordings by Miles Davis, Hank Garland, and Paul Glasse) is based on Jumpin' at the Woodside

 and who could forget Hot House which is really What is This Thing Called Love

 Lullaby of Birdland has commonality with Love Me or Leave Me

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## montana

Will you are right. This was my reason for asking. If I can learn and hear these famous tunes upon which other tunes are based I can be a rhythm mando player in a short period of time. I hate going to any jam carrying charts.

----------


## Teak

"Five Foot Two, Eyes of Blue" and "My Four Reasons" have exactly the same chord progressions all the way through to the point that I play them as a medley.

----------


## John Soper

Mix & match.  There are only 2 jazz tune A parts, and then there's the Sears & Roebuck vs Montgomery Ward B parts... (in jest!)

----------


## DSDarr

> Django also had Rhythm changes tunes--Babik? Moppin' the Bride? Micro? I need to go listen to be sure..


Isn't "Swing 42" a modified Rhythm Changes tune as well?

-David

----------


## ralph johansson

> Isn't "Swing 42" a modified Rhythm Changes tune as well?
> 
> -David


It's mainly a C major turnaround on the outside and something similar, in E, in the bridge. No circle of fifths.

----------


## ralph johansson

A few more examples of contrafacts:

Prince Albert (Kenny Dorham) - All the Things You Are
Tour's End (Stan Getz) and Dig (Miles Davis) - Sweet Georgia Brown
Bike up the Strand (Gerry Mulligan) - Strike up the Band
Mayreh (Horace Silver) - All God's Chillun Got Rhythm
Apple Core (Gerry Mulligan) - Love Me or Leave Me.


The 50's pop song "Only You" is largely based on the same changes as "There Will Never Be Another You".
So is Split Kick (Horace Silver)

----------


## DSDarr

> It's mainly a C major turnaround on the outside and something similar, in E, in the bridge. No circle of fifths.


Right. I think of it as having two parts -- both based on a variation to the A section of "Rhythm Changes" though. The A-part in C, and the bridge in E. Seems to me that a lot of the Rhythm tunes often have bridges that aren't straight circle of fifths and my understanding is that the name/term "rhythm changes" is primarily derived from the A-section of "I Got Rhythm". There are plenty of circle-of-fifths tunes that wouldn't be called rhythm changes. And I agree that "Swing 42" is a "C major turnaround" but doesn't that apply to all rhythm changes tunes? The basic phrases are based on some variation of I-iv-ii-V7 or iii-IV-ii-V7 or similar. Looks like a turnaround to me.

David

----------


## Pete Martin

The Charlie Parker tune "Marmaduke" is exactly "Honeysuckle Rose", unlike "Scrapple From the Apple" which is Honeysuckle A and Rhythm Changes B.  Marmaduke is a cool, very playable tune that nobody plays plays, even Jazzers.  I've been trying to get folks out here to learn it.

----------


## mandocrucian

A day of two before this thread began, I was messing around and stuck the first few bars of_ "Ornithology"_ into an improv over a CCR tune.  Couldn't remember what the source progression was, though I knew that _"How High The Moon"_ was one of the progressions Parker had hung a new melody on.  Couldn't remember how the tune went beyond the F chord (bar 6-7), but I had it in a fakebook and looked it up.

Also found it in an Aeborsold play-along (_Vol 93 What's New_) I had picked up somewhere at a yard sale or store closing. Listening to the CD track, I have to say that very quickly, I was completely lost as to where in the progression the disc was.  The guitarist played so many ambiguous substitutions and alterations #5s, b5s #/b9s? ? ? ?, I really couldn't hear any recognizable chord cycle at all. _Bloop bleep bla-blah-boop_ 

(I guess my poor ears just aren't/werem't_ "hip"_ enough and probably would have been the object of ridicule for playing any _"vanilla changes"_ if sitting in.)

Hey! so let's _"My Pal Foot-Foot"_ in B!  

NH

----------


## DSDarr

> Also found it in an Aeborsold play-along (_Vol 93 What's New_) I had picked up somewhere at a yard sale or store closing. Listening to the CD track, I have to say that very quickly, I was completely lost as to where in the progression the disc was.  The guitarist played so many ambiguous substitutions and alterations #5s, b5s #/b9s? ? ? ?, I really couldn't hear any recognizable chord cycle at all. _Bloop bleep bla-blah-boop_


I'm glad I'm not the only one! This is definitely a problem I have with the "jazzier" jazz playback tracks -- once the backing instrument adds more and more extensions all of the chords sound the same to me and I have no idea where I am. On the other hand, I've not had this trouble so much with the 2 or 3 Aebersold books/CDs I have, which are, for the most part, only piano and bass. For the most part I prefer more swing backup tracks where I find the chords easier to identify than in the later-era jazz tracks. In the interest of full disclosure, I should add that keeping my place in the form when trying to play against jazz progressions is an issue for me period -- and an area that I am currently working on.

David

----------


## Pete Martin

> Listening to the CD track, I have to say that very quickly, I was completely lost as to where in the progression the disc was.  The guitarist played so many ambiguous substitutions and alterations #5s, b5s #/b9s? ? ? ?, I really couldn't hear any recognizable chord cycle at all.


This used to happen to me a LOT with the Aebersold play alongs.  A few years of really studying piano chord voicings solved that for me.  Now when I hear most chords, it is pretty easy to hear them in context in spite of the substitutions, extensions and alterations.  I hear the underlying chord rather than all the fluff.  

Another thing to keep in mind is no two Experienced jazz players play chord progressions the same.  It is accepted that way.  Just listen for the basic direction the chords go first, then listen for more specifics.

Think back to when you were first learning to play with people, did you hear and recognize every chord?  Probably not.  But through playing and studying chord progressions, your ear got better.  Same will happen in a Jazz context.  

I also find I prefer Band in a Box real tracks over Aebersold play alongs.

----------


## Pete Martin

In a Mellow Tone - Rose Room
Split Kick - There Will Never Be Another You

----------


## ralph johansson

Further examples can be found in Wikipedia:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_jazz_contrafacts

----------

DSDarr

----------


## Joel Glassman

Very cool Pete.

...and a list of Jazz contrafacts:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_jazz_contrafacts
...and Charlie Parker's "Dewey Square"[ =Lady Be Good] chart:
http://bigjazzbook.ru/d/dewey_square/dewey_square.gif
...and Dewey Square audio


Rifftide [=Lady Be Good] by Coleman Hawkins with a nice additional riff:

----------


## Pete Martin

Cool Joel, Dewey Square is one of my other fav Parker tunes, we play it a lot.  We think of it kinda as Yardbird Suite in Eb :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Joel Glassman

I'm pretty sure Yardbird Suite is Parker's new melody to Earl Hines' "Rosetta".
Not exactly, but very close. Parker and Gillespie played in the Hines big band early on.

----------


## Pete Martin

For a loose fit, Wes Montgomerys 4 on 6 is just Summertime, with a few typical Wes II Vs thrown in.  This tune works great on mandolin.

----------


## montana

Thanks everyone.

----------


## ralph johansson

> I'm pretty sure Yardbird Suite is Parker's new melody to Earl Hines' "Rosetta".
> Not exactly, but very close. Parker and Gillespie played in the Hines big band early on.


Rosetta drops a half-step in the second bar, Yardbird Suite basically drops a full step. In the bridge Rosetta modulates to the relative minor of the dominant, then to the dominant (starting on the tonic chord each time) and then back to the starting key. I know of two more songs with the same structure in the bridge. 1) Blue Bonnet Girl by Glenn Spencer (recorded by the Sons of the Pioneers); 2)  Why Do You Treat Me like the Dirt under Your Feet (Jimmie Davis and Charles Mitchell).

----------


## T.D.Nydn

Everyone rips off everybody.Larry Coryell once said their are two types of musicians,,the explorers,and then the exploiters.

----------


## AlanN

And Tony Rice's Devlin is just George Benson's On Broadway  :Laughing:

----------


## JamesBryan

Encyclopedic resource here, that's  been around awhile:

http://www.ralphpatt.com/Tonal.html

----------


## montana

Pretty amazing work!

----------


## Pete Martin

The bridges of Rosetta and Yardbird Suite are different enough that I wouldn't consider them as the same.  Yard could have definitely been influenced by Rosetta though!

----------


## AlanN

> Encyclopedic resource here, that's  been around awhile:
> 
> http://www.ralphpatt.com/Tonal.html



Excellent resource, thanks!

----------

